# Hedgehog Playground?



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

We're moving to a new house soon and we'll actually have a backyard! I'm really looking forward to having our fur-babies enjoy some outdoor time, but I'm not sure what exactly Winston would enjoy. Anyone have any ideas on things they have tried for outdoor playpens? Winston is not usually particularly active (especially during the day), though he will run a lot sometimes - he goes in cycles  - so I'd like to figure out something he would enjoy  He has never been outside other than when we've had fire drills or trips to the vet, but he seems to get more active when he's outside. Anyone have any ideas on good outdoor setups? Obviously this is just supplemental - I know not to keep him outside full time, but I'd love for him to have a little play yard to try out when the weather's good!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Toilet paper tubes, tubes large enough to run through, stuffed animals to flip around, etc. are all some fun options to add to a playpen, though my challenge has always been keeping them awake once outside! Some will have a ball running around, and some hunker down and just sleep.


----------

